# عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!



## candy shop (16 يوليو 2008)

لما تحب بجد من قلبك وحبيبك يتخلى عنك ........ ده ميجرحش ؟؟!
لما اقرب الناس ليك يتخلى عنك ....... ده ميجرحش؟؟!لما تستقر حياتك وحبيبك القديم يظهر تانى ........ ده ميجرحش ؟؟!
لما تسمع كلام الناس وتلاقيها بتتكلم وحش عنك ...... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!
لما اقرب الناس لقلبك يصدق كلام الناس .......... ده ميجرحش ؟؟ّ
لما تتعب لغاية ما شغلك يكبر وييجى غلط موظف يهد كل اللى بنيته ........ ده ميجرحش ؟؟!
لما تتخيل ان امنيتك اتحققت وفى ثانية يضيع الامل ........ ده ميجرحش ؟؟!
لما تكتشف ان اقرب الناس ليك هوه اكتر واحد مش فاهمك........... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!
لما تقبل على نفسك الخيانة ومتقبلهاش على غيرك ......... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!لما اعز صديق ليك يتخلى عنك ......... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!لما تحس انك ملكش لزمة فى الحياة ........ ده ميجرحش؟؟!لما تحس فى لحظة انك ملكت الدنيا وما فيها وفى الاخر تلاقى كل حاجه اتهدت ....... ده ميجرحش؟؟!لما تعمل اللى عليك وفى الاخر مفيش فايده ........... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!لما تتعب وتذاكر وتنجح وفى الاخر شهاده محطوطة على الحيطة ......... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!لما دموعك وجراحك تهون على كل القريبين منك .......... ده ميجرحش؟؟!
لما تخسر اقرب الناس ليك لحاجه انتا مش ليك زنب فيها ........ ده ميجرحش؟؟!
كفاية جراح كفاية اللى راح

عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!

منقول ​


----------



## fns (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*

فعلا كلامك فيه كتير من الواقع
تسلم ايدك كاندى
وربنا يباركك
تقبلى مرورى


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*



fns قال:


> فعلا كلامك فيه كتير من الواقع
> تسلم ايدك كاندى
> وربنا يباركك
> تقبلى مرورى



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

اسعدنى  مرورك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*

مع ان الورد بيجرح  مبنقدرش نمنع نفسنا اننا نروح ونقرب ونمسكة 

بس ياترا العيب فينا ولا فى الورد ولا احنا مش بنعرف نتعامل معاه


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2008)

*عندك حق يا كاندى *
*ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فونتالولو (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا احل ماما كاندي في الدنيا كلامك لمس قلبي بجد انا بقي كل ده واهمه هي ديه _
_لما تستقر حياتك وحبيبك القديم يظهر تانى ........ ده ميجرحش _


----------



## mero_engel (18 يوليو 2008)

*لما تكتشف ان اقرب الناس ليك هوه اكتر واحد مش فاهمك........... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!*

*فهلا يا كاندي كلام جميل *
*تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## MarMar2004 (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*

مرسي يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل ده
بس انتي عارفة رغم ان الورد الشوك بتاعه بيخلينا نتجرح بس برضو بنروح ونمسك الورد علشان رحته الحلوة 
ورغم اننا بنتجرح بس الجراح دي بتبين كل واحد علي حققته ويتري العيب في مين في الورد اللي مليان شوك ولا فينا احنا علشان بنختار الورد اللي مليان شوك ونمسكه
مرسي ليكي مرة تاني


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يوليو 2008)

candy shop قال:


> لما تحب بجد من قلبك وحبيبك يتخلى عنك ........ ده ميجرحش ؟؟!
> 
> لما اقرب الناس ليك يتخلى عنك ....... ده ميجرحش؟؟!
> 
> ...


_ياااااااااااااااه موضوع حقيقي بجد_
_ميرسي حبيبتي_
_بس تعبني كتير تقريبا بنمسك الشوك فى الورد بس ومنحسش بشكل او جمال الوردة نفسها_​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2008)

كلام جميل جدا جدا ياكاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> مع ان الورد بيجرح  مبنقدرش نمنع نفسنا اننا نروح ونقرب ونمسكة
> 
> بس ياترا العيب فينا ولا فى الورد ولا احنا مش بنعرف نتعامل معاه



اكيد مش بنعرف نتعامل معاه

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*



come with me قال:


> *عندك حق يا كاندى *
> *ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

تورت الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك يا احل ماما كاندي في الدنيا كلامك لمس قلبي بجد انا بقي كل ده واهمه هي ديه _
> _لما تستقر حياتك وحبيبك القديم يظهر تانى ........ ده ميجرحش _



ميرسى يا حبيبتى

على كلامك الجميل ده

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *لما تكتشف ان اقرب الناس ليك هوه اكتر واحد مش فاهمك........... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!*
> 
> *فهلا يا كاندي كلام جميل *
> *تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل *
> ...



ميرسى اوى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*



marmar2004 قال:


> مرسي يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل ده
> بس انتي عارفة رغم ان الورد الشوك بتاعه بيخلينا نتجرح بس برضو بنروح ونمسك الورد علشان رحته الحلوة
> ورغم اننا بنتجرح بس الجراح دي بتبين كل واحد علي حققته ويتري العيب في مين في الورد اللي مليان شوك ولا فينا احنا علشان بنختار الورد اللي مليان شوك ونمسكه
> مرسي ليكي مرة تاني



تعليق جميل يا مرمر

ميرسى يا قمر

ويبعد عنك الشوك

وتكون ورده صافيه​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _ياااااااااااااااه موضوع حقيقي بجد_
> _ميرسي حبيبتي_
> _بس تعبني كتير تقريبا بنمسك الشوك فى الورد بس ومنحسش بشكل او جمال الوردة نفسها_​



ممكن نرمى الشوك ونخلى الورده صافيه

شكراااااااااااااااا يارا يا فمر​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*



happy angel قال:


> كلام جميل جدا جدا ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يوليو 2008)

candy shop قال:


> لما تحب بجد من قلبك وحبيبك يتخلى عنك ........ ده ميجرحش ؟؟!
> لما اقرب الناس ليك يتخلى عنك ....... ده ميجرحش؟؟!
> 
> لما اقرب الناس لقلبك يصدق كلام الناس .......... ده ميجرحش ؟؟ّ
> ...


 

موضوع في غايه الجمال والروعه
حقا ما قولتي 
وايه دلوقتي مابقاش يجرح
كل شئ في الدنيا بقي يحرج حتي اقرب الناس لينا اللي المفروض انهم يهونوا علينا الالام
اوقات كتير يكون الجرح منهم

ميرسي يا مشرفتنا الجميله علي مواضيعك المميزه
وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع في غايه الجمال والروعه
> حقا ما قولتي
> وايه دلوقتي مابقاش يجرح
> كل شئ في الدنيا بقي يحرج حتي اقرب الناس لينا اللي المفروض انهم يهونوا علينا الالام
> ...



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى على كلامك الجميل

وتشجيعك المستمر

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## happy angel (12 مايو 2009)

*عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!*

*لما تحب بجد من قلبك وحبيبك يتخلى عنك .... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما اقرب الناس ليك يتخلى عنك ....... ده ميجرحش؟؟!

لما تستقر حياتك وحبيبك القديم يظهر تانى .... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما تسمع كلام الناس وتلاقيها بتتكلم وحش عنك ...... ده 
ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما اقرب الناس لقلبك يصدق كلام الناس ....... ده ميجرحش ؟؟ّ


لما تتعب لغاية ما شغلك يكبر وييجى غلط موظف يهد كل اللى بنيته ........ ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما تتخيل ان امنيتك اتحققت وفى ثانية يضيع الامل ........ ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما تكتشف ان اقرب الناس ليك هوه اكتر واحد مش فاهمك........... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما تقبل على نفسك الخيانة ومتقبلهاش على غيرك ......... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما اعز صديق ليك يتخلى عنك ......... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما تحس انك ملكش لزمة فى الحياة ........ ده ميجرحش؟؟
!


لما تحس فى لحظة انك ملكت الدنيا وما فيها وفى الاخر تلاقى كل حاجه اتهدت ....... ده ميجرحش؟؟!

لما تعمل اللى عليك وفى الاخر مفيش فايده ........... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما تتعب وتذاكر وتنجح وفى الاخر شهاده محطوطة على الحيطة ......... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!




لما تخسر اقرب الناس ليك لحاجه انتا مش ليك زنب فيها ........ ده ميجرحش؟؟!


عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!
*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!*


جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااااااا الموضوع بالفعل عجبني

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!*


الله عليكي بجد ياهابي 
الموضوع اكتر من رااااااااااائع عجبني جدااااا 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!*

ده مش يجرح بس يا هابى ده يموت .....و موت بالبطئ كله الم 
شكرا لحضرتك على الموضوع الرائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!*

*جميل جدا اختى 

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!*

موضوع جميل يا هابى 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!*

*موضوعك رائع امى الحبيبة ويستحق احلى تقييم*
*شكرا ليكى امى الغالية*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!*

ميرسي هابي ....عرفنا ...يعطيكي العافية وربنا يباركك


----------



## white rose (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!*

رغم كل هاد يبقى الأنسان يتساءل لما ينجرح و يقول : ليش ...؟؟؟ ليه ...؟؟؟

يسلموا يا هابي موضوعك حلو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!*

*موضوع روووووووووووعة يا مامتي
مرسيه ليكي يا مامتي
وفعلا يتحق احلي تقييم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!*

*عرفنا يا هابى هههههههه
ميرسى يا قمررر على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يباركك*


----------



## mansour (22 يونيو 2009)

*بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

*ما تحب بجد من قلبك وحبيبك يتخلى عنك .... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما اقرب الناس ليك يتخلى عنك ....... ده ميجرحش؟؟!

لما تستقر حياتك وحبيبك القديم يظهر تانى .... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما تسمع كلام الناس وتلاقيها بتتكلم وحش عنك ...... ده
ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما اقرب الناس لقلبك يصدق كلام الناس ....... ده ميجرحش ؟؟ّ



لما تتعب لغاية ما شغلك يكبر وييجى غلط موظف يهد كل اللى بنيته ........ ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما تتخيل ان امنيتك اتحققت وفى ثانية يضيع الامل ........ ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما تكتشف ان اقرب الناس ليك هوه اكتر واحد مش فاهمك........... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما تقبل على نفسك الخيانة ومتقبلهاش على غيرك ......... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما اعز صديق ليك يتخلى عنك ......... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما تحس انك ملكش لزمة فى الحياة ........ ده ميجرحش؟؟
!


لما تحس فى لحظة انك ملكت الدنيا وما فيها وفى الاخر تلاقى كل حاجه اتهدت ....... ده ميجرحش؟؟!

لما تعمل اللى عليك وفى الاخر مفيش فايده ........... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!

لما تتعب وتذاكر وتنجح وفى الاخر شهاده محطوطة على الحيطة ......... ده ميجرحش ؟؟!


لما تخسر اقرب الناس ليك لحاجه انتا مش ليك زنب فيها ........ ده ميجرحش؟؟!

عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا

ياريت الى يعجبوا الموضوع يقول راية بجد
........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*




> عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا



عرفنا يا منصور 
بجد موضوع رائع مش عارفة اقولك ايه عليه بجد
بس عايزة  اقول
ان احنا ساعات بنتجرح من كلمة بسيطة طلعت من حد ماكناش متوقعينه 
ساعات بنتجرح من الوحدة رغم ان جنبنا اقرب الناس لينا
ساعات بنتجرح لما نكون بندي الحب من غير حساب و الحد اللي بنحبه يدينا الحب بالقطارة
ساعات بنتجرح لما نشوف دمعة نازلة من حد بنحبه مع انه كل يوم بينيمنا و دموعنا على خدنا
ساعات بنتجرح من حبايبنا و اصدقائنا و لما نقوول مجروحين نلاقي الناس بتقول ايه الهيافة دي
ساعات بنتجرح و لكننا بننسى جرح حبيبنا يسوع مننا 
بننسى ان احنا بنجرحه كل يوم و ان جرحنا هو جرحه 
مرسي يا جميل على الموضوع الرائع ده بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و يعوض تعب محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكرني في صلاتك كتيييييييير 
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا منصور 
دي الحجات اللي بتقولها دي مش بس بتجرح دي بيكون جرحها عميق جدا وغائر 

مرسيي علي الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*




موضوع رائع جداااا يا منصور

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## veronika (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع اخى العزيز وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
*شكرا لك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## mero_engel (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*




> لما تخسر اقرب الناس ليك لحاجه انتا مش ليك زنب فيها ........ ده ميجرحش؟؟


 
موضوع جميل يا منصور
ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

*طبعا شي بيجرح كتير
شكرا عالموضوع*


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

*موضع اكثر من رائع 
حلو قوي بجد
ويارب منتجرحش علي طول​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

وايه في الدنيا مش بقي يجرح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ميرسي منصور علي الموضوع الرائع
يسوع يرعاك ويباركك​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

_موضوع جميل وواقعي .........يسلمووووو


الرب يبارك حياتك .......​_


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

شكرا منصور
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## ponponayah (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*



> لما تتخيل ان امنيتك اتحققت وفى ثانية يضيع الامل ........ ده ميجرحش ؟؟!




*كلمات رااااائعة يا منصور بجد
ميرسى ليك
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## aboemerah1 (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

شكرا منصور كلامك جميل


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

*موضوع اكثر من راااااااااااااااائع وتستاهل عليه تقييم بجد​*


----------



## فيفى وحيد (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

موضوع لذيذ يامنصور لما قريته اتاثرت جدا وحسيت انه فى ناس كتير حاسة بى وبتمر باللى انا بمر بيه.اذكرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*

بجد حاجات بتجرح

مرسي عالموضوع الجميل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: بزمتكم ....... الكلام دة مبيجرحش؟؟؟*



> لما تخسر اقرب الناس ليك لحاجه انتا مش ليك زنب فيها ........ ده ميجرحش؟؟!


*ده شىء بيموت مش بيجرح بس
موضوع جميل ميررسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عرفتم بقى ليه فى الورد شوك بيجرحنا !!*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

